# Croc handling training



## Sequence (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been toying with the idea of getting a caiman for a fair while. I'm finally in a position where I can start looking to buy a house. The plan is to convert a room into an enclosure for a Cuviers dwarf caiman. 

However, before I start getting really serious and start moving forward with my plans I want to get some handling training done. I want to make sure I feel confident handling a 5-6ft crocodilian before buying a house (since I'll be specifically buying with the enclosure plans in mind). I've been struggling to find anywhere in the UK where I can get the training. I live in the south west, but I can travel if needs be.

It'll be at least 2 years before I actually get an animal, as I want to be 100% sure that it's what I want, obviously it's a huge step to take. So I'm not in a hurry to get it done, but even if I decide against getting a caiman I'd like to do the training anyway, I think it would be a great experience. 

Any help or advice on how to move forward finding a handling trainer would be much appreciated.


----------



## callum b (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Sequence,

have you thought about doing some volunteer work at a nearby zoo that has caimans in your spare time?

When I lived in Jersey I volunteered a couple of times a week in the Herpetology department at Durrell Wildlife Conservation Trust. After working there for a few months and showing commitment and responsibilty, the keepers there decided to put me in charge of the feeding and maintenence of the two Cuvier's Dwarf Caiman they had there at the time, always supervised of course.
This involved handling the caimans to move them when maintenence was being carried out on their enclosure, keeping records of feeding etc, and just making sure they stay healthy and happy in general.

I learnt so much during my time there and not just about caimans. I worked with some amazing and very rare species of reptiles and amphibians and picked up so much useful and fascinating information from the keepers there.

I would highly recommend looking into this. Not only will you learn a huge amount from people at the top of their field, you will have a great time doing it and if you get to the stage of applying for a DWA to get a croc the experience will help alot when convincing your LA to issue you the licence.


----------



## Sequence (Jun 30, 2011)

That's an excellent idea. There's a crocodile zoo that's fairly recently opened in the UK, which is 2 or 3 hours from where I live. 

I'll email the zoo owner and see if I can work sommething out. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## tropical_shark (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh Crocs of the world! Did you get a chance to volunteer there? What was it like?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I admire you for wanting to get some training.

The problem may be that the numbers keeping crocodillians are small, even smaller that the numbers legally keeping DWA snakes.

There is also an issue with insurance as most will not cover volunteers or training.

You will need to be able to demonstrate a degree of experience and maturity before any responsible person will let to participate.

Good luck.

You never know we may offer Crocodillian training in the future.

Graeme


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Slippery, this is 1.5 years old....Would be good to find out what happened though


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Look for philipniceguy
He lives a few miles away from me in swindon.
He has built a reptile shed/house
He has a build thread for it
It houses a few nile monitors i think
But the gem of his collection (In my opinion) is his cuviers dwarf caiman
He may be able to point you in the right direction

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

Heres his caiman
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=835275

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk


----------



## heathster (Jan 24, 2013)

And here is his rep house build thread
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=791696

Sent From My Galaxy S3 Using Tapatalk


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Unlike venomous snakes, the risk from crocodilians is directly proportional to their size, strengh and temperament. Of course it would be preferable to find a mentor but I think to some extent if a person has experience with large monitors etc, they could use that knowledge and start off with a baby Caiman and as the animal grows so will their skill at handling it.


----------

